# Museum Guidelines



## Caius

Good morning, afternoon, and evening, fellow Bell Tree users. Another important announcement here for everyone that frequents the beautiful (and quite full-to-the-brim) museum!

Please remember to be courteous to your fellow users. Some people do not want critique, and will explicitly state so in their opening post. Others welcome it. Please be sure to read their first post to make sure you know what they want out of their shiny galleries. If you're in a thread where you find that you just -have- to say something that could be interpreted as cruel, remember that not everyone is an art student, professional, or has spent years perfecting their craft. We should all be encouraging growth of a skill that truly takes years to fully master, not pushing those away that wish to give it a try.

If you cannot say anything nice at all in a thread, you need to leave the thread without posting.
If you cannot say anything helpful at all in a thread, you need to leave the thread without posting.
If you find yourself having a hard time being a decent human being, you need to leave the thread without posting.

This includes shops as well. Artists have many different styles and techniques. Some may not be up to your standard, or some may not be attractive enough for what you're looking for. That's okay. Someone else may be more interested than you are. Please see the 'leave the thread without posting' points for more information on this handy little rid-bit.

*Critique*
Now, this isn't to say that all threads are created equal. Many artists welcome critique. There is a very large difference between critique and criticism, however. For one, critique is defined as the helpful truth with suggestions that encourage growth with compliment towards a strength that should be emphasized.

For example, a sketch artist has a very good use of lines in their work, but their shading could use some work. Compliment their lines, and let them know some of your favorite tricks and tips for getting the shading down that may make the piece look better. They don't have to follow it, after all it's usually just an opinion, but for every negative thing you say, make sure to back it up with one equally positive thing to enforce good sportsmanship and all-around good feelings. It may also help an artist solidify a style!

*Giveaways/Shops*
As stated above, not every thread is created equal and you may not be a fan of some work that another user must absolutely have. If you are not interested in the style or artist, please politely excuse yourself from the thread with no statements. It's rude to enter a shop just to criticize someone's work. See Critique for a more in-depth explanation.

*Scoping for Compliments*
Please, please, please, remember that when you post here you are now an artist or a requester. You need to have integrity as one of those things. If you draw something and gather the courage to post it online, it will be online forever. Deleting something doesn't delete memory. Instead of saying 'this sucks lol: picture.png' you should instead say 'I drew this. These are my tools ____. I'm trying to become better at _______. Please no critique, I'm not comfortable with it yet. I will get better!'

The more you think of your art as something you can be proud of, the more your art will mean to you and those that browse your gallery. People do not want to see someone self-hating their own work, especially when they've put time into it for any reason. Have some integrity, have some courage, and if you're scared of getting constructive feedback/critique, then please make that clear. You should, however, always take a good critique to heart. These are people that sampled your work and desire to help you on your road to artistry!

*Multiple Threads*
Please try not to have a mod close your thread after just opening it. You should never see anything artistic as a 'scrap and redo.' If you want multiple threads because of clutter, or separate subject matter than that's fine, but do not make it a huge habit. You're still cluttering the forum in the end.

Also, if you're making a gallery, keep your gallery to one thread! I have 3D models, paintings, sculptures, sketches, signatures AND digital work in my thread. It's a gallery which is for multi purpose. If you find that to be too restrictive, remember that we do have the Blog tree as well!

*All-Around Good Ethic*
This is self explanatory. If you host a giveaway, follow through. If you offer to do something, do it! Circumstances arise, but make sure your peers know what is going on, and keep things moving smoothly. Don't make a new thread for every time you decide to stream. Don't be awful to people who appreciate your work. Don't bump your thread every few minutes.

Do be patient, kind, and respectful. It will come back to you.


----------



## JellofishXD

Thank You very helpful!


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Very well said. n.n 
The museum needed a post like this so if there's any trouble, people can be directed here.


----------



## Aradai

Telling it straight up. 

Thanks for making this clear to some.


----------



## FireNinja1

Well said, well said. Don't come around here much but I assume it may have been an issue here 'cuz of the other annoucement on the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Caius

FireNinja1 said:


> Well said, well said. Don't come around here much but I assume it may have been an issue here 'cuz of the other annoucement on the TBT Marketplace.



There's always been a failure in defining Critique vs Criticism here. It's just how it is. I happened to feel wordy.


----------



## Mairen

These are such friendly reminders! I hope everyone takes the time to read this.


----------



## Shirohibiki

thank you very much for this  <3


----------



## Stepheroo

Thank you thank you, Jamie.


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh. i wanted to apologize.
im a pretty big offender on putting my art down, but as ive said before i honestly dont do it for compliments, its just how my brain is wired

that down, im??? trying to be better. urgh. im sorry.


----------



## Stepheroo

Shirohibiki said:


> oh. i wanted to apologize.
> im a pretty big offender on putting my art down, but as ive said before i honestly dont do it for compliments, its just how my brain is wired
> 
> that down, im??? trying to be better. urgh. im sorry.



This 100%. I say it because I know I have a LOOOOOOOT to work on. I hate my art, but hope for it to improve. Some pieces are better than others, but I have yet to make something I can be proud of. In no way am I fishing for compliments, because when I get them at the stage that I am at, I just can't take them to heart and believe them.

But yeah, I'll try to work on this too. ;n;


----------



## Zanessa

Me being a depressed pessimist, it's very hard for me to be confident in my work since I'm always thinking "there are so many others that are better - no one will ever like my art" 

But I guess I'll try to improve too.


----------



## Caius

No one is fully confident in their work. That's why art is such a spiral. It's not a rule to do that, but a little less pessimism goes a long way in getting to a point where you can appreciate your own stuff.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

What about fan fictions? If we have multiple fan fictions on at the same time, would that be counted as having multiple threads, or would that be permissible?


----------



## Amissapanda

_"Also, if you?re making a gallery, keep your gallery to one thread! I have 3D models, paintings, sculptures, sketches, signatures AND digital work in my thread. It?s a gallery which is for multi purpose. If you find that to be too restrictive, remember that we do have the Blog tree as well!"_

Is there some way to enforce this in the "Multiple Threads" rule? The museum is almost constantly spammed with new threads for just about everything under the sun. Sometimes I can understand it, but a lot of the times it isn't needed at all. People make new threads just to show off ONE thing that could have been put into their gallery, etc, or post a new piece of art they want critique or feedback on and then new threads for every following piece or style. 

It doesn't seem like anything is ever done about it and doesn't feel like it's enough to flat-out report the threads, either. I also don't feel right going into those threads and telling them to stop---I'm not a mod and I don't want to act like one. But it would be nice if this was enforced a little bit. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Zanessa

Also can we start to enforce a rule stating not to post when someone says "do not post" because those trolls are annoying as hell.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

ZanessaGaily said:


> Also can we start to enforce a rule stating not to post when someone says "do not post" because those trolls are annoying as hell.



I agree with this. Some people post just to annoy them. I don't care if the OP acts like a Nazi. If he/she says "do not post", he/she really means it. It's his/her right to reserve.


----------



## snapdragon

More people need to read this! I see a lot of just meanness disguised as "critique".


----------



## Murray

snapdragon said:


> More people need to read this! I see a lot of just meanness disguised as "critique".



I agree but more people need to read this too

But still people shouldn't ask for critique if they only expect "Omg cute!!"


----------



## snapdragon

Murray said:


> I agree but more people need to read this too
> 
> But still people shouldn't ask for critique if they only expect "Omg cute!!"



That's true but a lot can be said for word choice and tone. If it's definitively negative with no helpful comments, then it doesn't really serve a point other than to be rude.


----------



## SockHead

Important common sense announcement more like it!!



Shirohibiki said:


> oh. i wanted to apologize.
> im a pretty big offender on putting my art down, but as ive said before i honestly dont do it for compliments, its just how my brain is wired
> 
> that down, im??? trying to be better. urgh. im sorry.



just as long as you dont always do it i think its fine (IMO!!!) i put down like half of my art, but thats just who i am! i dont think of it as fishing for compliments, more like being honest with yourself and to others. BUT THATS JUST ME


----------



## momiji345

Awesome post ,I think every one is a artist in some way ,Be Positive and help them grow in  art .Art is for every one in some way like dancing,food art ,even taking photo is  art ect  

To all the artist kids ,teen, adult ,girl and  boy ect out there keep doing what your doing ,It dos't matter what people say its how  you finish and  you have to be proud of your self .


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana

Is it alright to have a thread that accepts requests, and another thread that showcases art like maybe story art et cetera?


----------



## pinkcotton

Pansear-and-Nana said:


> Is it alright to have a thread that accepts requests, and another thread that showcases art like maybe story art et cetera?



I believe so! ^^


----------

